

The story of One Kings Lane - sriramk
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/25/one-kings-lane-from-the-lax-arrivals-terminal-to-200m-in-revenue

======
sriramk
I love how this story shows that all startup 'rules' can be broken.

1) The founders hadn't met/worked together before. 2) Neither of them have an
engineering background, they outsourced all engineering/design to a remote
team.

There are many, many paths to startup success.

